

The Monty Hall Problem - Movie 21 door problem - zengr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhlc7peGlGg

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=417368> <\- This exact same video.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=594881>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=669042>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1127351> <\- arXiv

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1142405> <\- wikipedia

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1158269>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1474667>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1662448> <\- A variant where you can
choose 2 from 10

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1992510>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2060071> <\- Bayesian analysis

